# Appraisal: Acer Aspire T180-UA380B AMD Desktop PC - AMD Athlon 64 3800+ 2



## al3x3y

i think 150-175$ its an fair price.you still got it free








if it had at least an X2 4400+ i was willing to trade for it.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *al3x3y* 
i think 150-175$ its an fair price.you still got it free








if it had at least an X2 4400+ i was willing to trade for it.

Thanks

$150 is what I was thinking


----------



## grunion

Anyone else?


----------



## killerhz

$150-$200


----------



## A Russian :D

$160 shipped is fair


----------



## 1uMmah

does it has a PCIX16 slot? Ikinda want it.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1uMmah* 
does it has a PCIX16 slot? Ikinda want it.

Yes it does, specs in the op.


----------



## EnforcerFX

$175 sound good?


----------



## killa_concept

$150-175 range

The raffle idea is great =D
I was really thinking about getting into that last one
(can't remember who held it... was a $500 comp I believe)


----------

